# Blue tiger shrimps



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

In 2 weeks I'm abt.to get blue tiger shrimps helping a friend by taking them in.
He's leaving the country for a year or so lot of travelling involved. Most of the shrimps he kept r sold including aquariums yet many r afraid to buy these due to lack of information abt. the blue tiger shrimps seen them they're beautiful.
He's selling them to me 20 pcs for a very cheap price. 
In the beginning I didn't want them coz I dont know much abt.them but in the end I agreed.

I need information coz didn't find much on the net.

1.Water paramaters GH KH PH 
2.Temperature
3.Percentage of water change
4.Foods preffered
5.How often they moult
6.Breeding
7.Food preference

What ever information I can get will be very helpful

I will be keeping them in a tank with sakura red n fire shrimps of 32 lts
which is 5 months old with ada soil n basic plants like java moss n fern 
sponge filter n 2 ancistrus L-144 n a regular black spotted one. I'll be transferring both of them to another tank coz they've got big now.
I feed the shrimps n ancistruses of this aquarium Sera n OSI spirulina tabs, Shirakura n Mosura basic tablets. 
I bought biomax#3 for adult shrimp n white pellets I will be receiving them next week. 
My CRS refuse to eat anything other than shirakura.

I Change the water once a week I dont know the tank parameters right now I'll check with API test n add the info later on. My tank is 25-26 degrees right now I beleive I'll have to get it lower any idea how switch off the heater or lower it to 20 degrees ? 
Thnx in advance


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

RONY11 said:


> In 2 weeks I'm abt.to get blue tiger shrimps helping a friend by taking them in.
> He's leaving the country for a year or so lot of travelling involved. Most of the shrimps he kept r sold including aquariums yet many r afraid to buy these due to lack of information abt. the blue tiger shrimps seen them they're beautiful.
> He's selling them to me 20 pcs for a very cheap price.
> In the beginning I didn't want them coz I dont know much abt.them but in the end I agreed.
> ...


http://www.planetinverts.com/Blue Tiger Shrimp.html This should help


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Rony I pm'd you with answers to your questions on the blue tigers.

They are not hard to raise at all, don't need special water parameters, and don't like low PH. Just turn your heater off....shrimps do just fine in room temp water (ie: 71-73F) 

Don't put them in with CRS...fire reds will be fine but they may compete for the food! 

I only change 10-20% of my tank water once every other week, but I do top up the water levels. I just add Amquel+ water conditioner to my tap water of PH 7.6 for my tiger tanks.

They will molt just like any other shrimps, you might want to add a little calcium to the water ( I use Kent Marine liquid calcium once a month) just a tiny drop to help with that. 

Breeding will occur if you have healthy happy shrimps, and hopefully both sexes in the bunch.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

pat3612 said:


> http://www.planetinverts.com/Blue Tiger Shrimp.html This should help


pat3612 Thnx already read this but it lacks info.abt.GH KH etc

Bettaforu thnx a lot abt.yr patience, understanding n help abt.specific water 
parameters temp.n most imp.abt.Prime. I did not know this. All my tanks have prime so I'll have to change water in the next two weeks without prime right now I have mosura mineral which I believe acts as antichlorine too. 
I have a Boyu sponge filter n a reg.filter with yellow sponge to prevent shrimplets entering the mechanical filter. I was planning to remove the mechanical as it raises the water temp.without it the temp goes down to 23 degrees. I'll remove it tomorrow. I'll ask n plz help me coz again there is very little info.abt.blue tigers on the internet only people who have experience raising them can give me the proper answers. 
Our tap water have PH above 7 so it wont be a problem.
In summers I'll use Jebo fans to keep the tanks cool. If I have any questions or doubts I'll ask again. I dont want to make mistakes
or God forbid kill them.

I am talking abt.these babies from my friend hobbyists aquarium.
They will be coming to me in 2 weeks.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Good luck with your blue tigers, they look very nice!


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Good luck with your blue tigers, they look very nice!


Thnx Anna 
Checked my sakura 32 litres tanks (8 gal.) net the water parameters a few mts.ago
PH 7.2 GH 13 KH 5 temp.is 25 I'll believe it'll come down to 23 coz the CRS 
tank standing next to it with Boyu sponge filter is 23 Deg.Celcius

I really need luck coz its scaring me but I have to try.
Keeping my fingers crossed hope for the best.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Stop worrying, Tiger shrimps are one of the most hardiest, they are very easy to keep/raise. 

Heck I just found 4 of them were living in my Whisper filter, when I went to clean the floss and sponge, they jumped out of the floss....haven't a clue what they were doing in there, must have crawled up the floss that was too close to the water! 

One of them landed on the carpet and I picked it up and put it back in the tank and it swam away!


----------

